# New member, have a ‘68 Sting Ray to sell



## Dinger (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey everyone, just found this group and have my ‘68 Sting Ray Deluxe to try and sell.  Campus Green, Stik, Slik, all original down to the tires and brake cables and brake pads.  Even still has the original plastic guard on the rear axle where the shifter cable chain goes in.  Total survivor bike.  Only things missing are the fenders.  Otherwise, totally stock. Paint is fantastic, chrome is good on bars, seat post and stem. Rims could use a rechrome, but not totally trashed.  Original tires hold air and the thing rides great!  What’s the best way to sell it for top dollar... eBay?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 3, 2021)

Dinger said:


> What’s the best way to sell it for top dollar... eBay?



Welcome, first off awesome bike but we need pictures to believe you. The bike you described would sell itself anywhere. If you put it on Feebay you will most likely  have to ship it and they will take 14% of your sales and shipping cost. I don't know what the market is like near you. You could post it on here and you still may have to ship but no loss of 14%. An honest crown on here so you will get a good price for it.


----------



## Dinger (Jun 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Welcome, first off awesome bike but we need pictures to believe you. The bike you described would sell itself anywhere. If you put it on Feebay you will most likely  have to ship it and they will take 14% of your sales and shipping cost. I don't know what the market is like near you. You could post it on here and you still may have to ship but no loss of 14%. An honest crown on here so you will get a good price for it.



I know, I need pics.  The bike is in storage but I will get good pics in a couple weeks and post it in the classified section. I agree eBay charges a lot of fees.  Hopefully someone on here will dig it and see the value in it’s originality.  I’ve had it since ‘98 and I’m the 2nd owner.  I restore old Fords and VW’s and truly just need the $$$ for a restoration project, hate to sell the bike but it just lingers in storage and should be enjoyed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Selling here is pretty easy but the rules require three things: a price-no “selling for highest offer”, pictures- good, clear pics if all components is best. There is no limit to the number of pics you can post, lastly your location. If you don’t want to ship you will severely limit your potential buyers. If you’ve never shipped a bike there are a couple good threads on here to tell you how to do it and avoid damage. Good luck! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 3, 2021)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIDBAC&usg=AOvVaw0pqT5AEAXp5TKjXNQc0aDe 

Kinda funny 'cause somebody sold 1 here not too long ago identical so there's a general idea


----------



## Dinger (Jun 3, 2021)

Here are the only two pics I have of the bike on my phone.  One is as currently stored with my ‘79 Scrambler 3636 and my ‘86 Dyno.  The other was last time I rode it a couple years ago.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 3, 2021)

The badge is upside down 😂. I am Sure there will be interests as the guys here are the gurus. I would make sure you're willing to be ready to sell & ship; Especially if you need the funds for a car build


----------



## nick tures (Jun 4, 2021)

pm sent


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 4, 2021)

Than Dyno Is sweet!


----------



## Dinger (Jun 4, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Than Dyno Is sweet!



Thanks!  Been mine since new.  Just went through it and made it poolworthy again!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 4, 2021)

Dinger said:


> Thanks!  Been mine since new.  Just went through it and made it poolworthy again!



Even cooler that's you are the OG owner. Keep it forever!


----------



## Lee862 (Jun 6, 2021)

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Dinger (Jun 6, 2021)

Lee862 said:


> Whereabouts are you located?



Seattle, WA


----------



## biker (Jun 7, 2021)

That's a sweet looking Mustang in the background.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 23, 2021)

Did you sell it. I never saw a price $$$


----------



## Lee862 (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm wondering about what happened to the bike as well?


----------



## sworley (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm sure someone local to him reached out offline and snagged it. Hell, that's what I would've done! 😆😆😆


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2021)

Dinger said:


> Thanks!  Been mine since new.  Just went through it and made it poolworthy again!



What, do take the Damn thing swimmin or what???


----------

